# What's shakin in TO



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm going to be in Toronto on business April 26 - 28. A co-worker I'm travelling with wants to check out the Jays on the 26. Any suggestions for the social calendar on the 27? Is anyone gigging? 

I am staying at the Homewood if this helps...I personally have no idea where exactly this is located in the center of the universe.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

What type of Music are you into? Here are a few that caught my eye

APR 27.06 $5
@ The Bovine Sex Club 
10 : Beatrix 
11 : The Silenced 
12 : The Saigon Hookers 
They're all Hard Rock, Saigon Hookers are really good. If you want to go to this i one i can put you on the guestlist for it


@ The Horseshoe
Thr Apr 27: AUSTRALIA I Am Stranded’ @12:00 ‘77 Punk Rock n Roll Legends
‘THE SAINTS’ @11:00 & ‘Frantic City’ @9:45. $13.50 Adv @Tm-Hs-Rt-Ss. $15.00 @Door.
Those are all Punkish bands


@ Lee's Palace
Thursday April 27: LOS ANGELES Ipecac Heavy Metal 
‘ISIS’ @ 11:00, ‘Mare’ @ 10:00, and ‘Polmo Polpo’ @ 9:00. $13.50 adv @ Tm-Rt-Ss-Hs.
Isis Is an awesome Post Rock/Experimental Band


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Excellent!*

Thanks mate!

I might just head in this direction...I'm a rocker from back in the day. These days I'm a little more into the folk, bluegrass and alt country music scene but if something catches my ear I will most certainly check it out. I like to keep it real...know what I'm sayin, sayin? I will do a quick search to see if I can find anything related to the Saigon Hookers...I know my coworker likes to rock out too, and I could easily convince him to go to a joint named The Bovine Sex Club. I have to admit I'm intrigued...

Thanks again for your response!


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Glad to help out man

If you can Drop me a PM before thursday with you and your coworkers names i'll put you on the guestlist for it

The Bovine is at 542 Queen St W Toronto(A little east of Queen and Bathurst on the Northside)


*Edit* - here is Saigon Hookers Myspace site so you can check out their tunes http://myspace.com/saigonhookers


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*rockin out!*

devil6,

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm rockin out to the Saigon Hookers as we speak...diggin it! Super high energy, and a REAL hard rock sensibility about this band. I used to spin a little Thin Lizzy back in the day, and I swear I could hear the influence from the opening chords.

I'll have to let you know tomorrow or Thursday if we can make it to the show.


----------

